# Exercise for GI Stasis?



## TripleD (Mar 1, 2014)

First a disclaimer: I live in a medium sized city in China, so "take to exotic vet specialist" or "Buy medicine X" are probably not viable options.

Yesterday my bunny Snowball was hopping around, eating and drinking fine. Today she was slow, sluggish, and refusing fresh greens (completely unlike her). She was also very gassy. rarely does five minutes go by without a "rabbit fart". From what I gleaned online, I guessed this was serious and brought her to the nearest vet office. He said it was "intestine problems" and hooked her up to an IV for a half hour.

That was three hours ago. She's at home now and, while she seems a bit more active, she's still mostly sedentary and isn't eating. I'm worried what will happen if she crosses the dreaded "12 hours without food" mark.

My options, as I said, are limited. Online a few posts have suggested taking her outside and letting her run around. I do this daily anyway, but should I do it while she is sick? Or is this a very bad idea?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't have much experience with sick bunnies, but until Jbun, Imbrium or one of the other better-informed members get here, here's what I can tell you:

Farting is good, it shows that gas is escaping. What's dangerous is the gas building up in her gut. You don't have to take her outside, just keep her moving, pick her up, jostle her and make her hop. Massage her stomach. It's important she keeps moving the gas through her gut and farting it out. DON'T let her be sedentary.

As soon as you can, get to a pharmacy and buy a syringe. Mush up some of her usual pellets in papaya or apple juice and syringe feed it to her. You might want to call up the vet and ask for "Oxbow critical care", the standard formula for syringe feeding, but if they don't have it, mushed pellets will do. You'll have to hold her head up, stick the syringe in the gap behind her front teeth, and slowly syringe in the mushed pellets, giving her time to swallow.

If she isn't drinking, very carefully syringe her some water too.

What caused the gas? Was there any change in her diet?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 1, 2014)

If she's gassy, you can give her simethicone, it's great for gassy rabbits and very safe. It's sold under many brand names, but you can get it at any chemist as it's sold as gas medicine for babies/children. The brand we have here is called Infacol, you just have to make sure you get a brand without any other additives, most are just plain. I wish I could remember the dosage or the website with the amount and frequency but I may be able to find it on another post here somewhere. What the simethicone does, is help all the gas bubbles join together so that they are easier to pass. You can also gently massage her tummy and encouraging her to hop around is good as the movement will help.

The recommended dosage is 1cc (if the strength is 20mg/ml solution) every hour for 3 hours, and after that, 1cc every 3-6 hours. It doesn't matter if you accidentally give a little too much, as simethicone is not harmful in any way.


----------



## TripleD (Mar 1, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> Farting is good, it shows that gas is escaping. What's dangerous is the gas building up in her gut. You don't have to take her outside, just keep her moving, pick her up, jostle her and make her hop. Massage her stomach. It's important she keeps moving the gas through her gut and farting it out. DON'T let her be sedentary.



Good to know. I'll massage her every hour or so.



whiskylollipop said:


> As soon as you can, get to a pharmacy and buy a syringe. Mush up some of her usual pellets in papaya or apple juice and syringe feed it to her. You might want to call up the vet and ask for "Oxbow critical care", the standard formula for syringe feeding, but if they don't have it, mushed pellets will do. You'll have to hold her head up, stick the syringe in the gap behind her front teeth, and slowly syringe in the mushed pellets, giving her time to swallow.



The pharmacy's are closed now for the night. I'll check in the morning.

She hasn't shown any interest in pellets, but she did wolf down an apple slice (her favourite). I don't want to overdue it on the sugar, but maybe she would eat the greens if I rubbed a little chopped up apple on them? 



whiskylollipop said:


> If she isn't drinking, very carefully syringe her some water too.
> 
> What caused the gas? Was there any change in her diet?



There are only two things I can think of:
1) I was extremely busy two days ago (start of second semester in China) and forgot to go to the open market for vegetables. So for 24 hours she was only on hay and pellets. 
2) My girlfriend's mother was on vacation a week ago, and we were watching her (not neutered) rabbit. Our two are spayed and neutered, so we kept him separate. However we might have missed a dropping here or there, that she in turn nibbled on and picked something up from him.



Azerane said:


> If she's gassy, you can give her simethicone, it's great for gassy rabbits and very safe. It's sold under many brand names, but you can get it at any chemist as it's sold as gas medicine for babies/children. The brand we have here is called Infacol, you just have to make sure you get a brand without any other additives, most are just plain. I wish I could remember the dosage or the website with the amount and frequency but I may be able to find it on another post here somewhere. What the simethicone does, is help all the gas bubbles join together so that they are easier to pass. You can also gently massage her tummy and encouraging her to hop around is good as the movement will help.
> 
> The recommended dosage is 1cc (if the strength is 20mg/ml solution) every hour for 3 hours, and after that, 1cc every 3-6 hours. It doesn't matter if you accidentally give a little too much, as simethicone is not harmful in any way.



My girlfriend and I are taking her to the university veterinary hospital in the morning. I'll see if they have that.

Thank for your help. One more question: I read that making a water bottle "warm bed" can ease their pain. Any idea if this is true?


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 1, 2014)

YES! Simethicone, I forgot about that. It's basically an infant gas medicine, they should have its equivalent over there.

And yes, try rubbing apple slices on hay and pellets too. Going 24 hours without veggies isn't going to cause gas, I was wondering if she maybe got into the rubbish and ate something she wasn't supposed to. It's unlikely she'd have eaten another bunny's poop.

As for the warm bed, I've never heard of that... It might be nice for her to rest on for a few minutes, but I wouldn't think it's a good idea for an overnight thing, because we don't want her lying down, we want her moving and getting that gas out of her system.


----------



## TripleD (Mar 1, 2014)

whiskylollipop said:


> And yes, try rubbing apple slices on hay and pellets too. Going 24 hours without veggies isn't going to cause gas, I was wondering if she maybe got into the rubbish and ate something she wasn't supposed to. It's unlikely she'd have eaten another bunny's poop.



The grassy area I take them to run around on is next to a student dormitory. It possible that she ran into the bushes and nibbled something that was thrown out a window.



whiskylollipop said:


> As for the warm bed, I've never heard of that... It might be nice for her to rest on for a few minutes, but I wouldn't think it's a good idea for an overnight thing, because we don't want her lying down, we want her moving and getting that gas out of her system.



No worries about that. I just tried it and she hates the towel-covered water bottle.

In any case she's hopping around a bit now. All the farting must be doing good.


----------



## TripleD (Mar 1, 2014)

UPDATE:

I went to feed her another piece of apple and greens. She had one or two bites, then she _mewed_. At first I thought she was just passing gas, but then I was certain her mouth was moving. It wasn't even a "mew" really, it almost sounded birdlike.

She never makes noises. I can't tell what to make of it. She's still moving though.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 1, 2014)

Rabbit can make a host of sounds. Mine grunts and growls at me when they are pissed, or annoyed. It sounds to me like she was cooing.. which rabbits can make that sound. 

Here is some more info on rabbit sounds!

Listen to the sounds your rabbit makes.
Gentle grinding of teeth: This means your bunny is happy and content. He/she will often do this when you're petting him/her on one of their favourite spots; on his cheeks or forehead or behind the ears.
Soft cooing: Another sound made by bunnies when they are happy and content.
Loud thumping with back feet: Your bunny will do this when he is frightened. Sometimes he will thump to get attention or if he's angry. He may also do this when he is really happy. You will just have to read what you think his mood is.
Hissing or growling: It's not difficult to understand that bunnies do this when they feel threatened or concerned. When your bunny growls or hisses, it is likely that he is preparing to attack by scratching or biting. Leave him alone until he calms down.
Loud squealing: This means your bunny is in extreme pain or is very frightened. Never ignore this noise. Rabbits have been known to die of a heart attack when they are extremely frightened. Its not necessarily pain or fright, it could be if your male rabbit lives near any unspayed/unmated females and is not neutered and he is getting sexually frustrated with not being able to reach them.
Honking: Your bunny might make a goose-like honk when it is annoyed or wants attention. If your bunny is not neutered they may make this when being amorous towards you or a soft toy.

Watch your rabbit for the following signs:
Light nudging with the nose: This is your pet's way of greeting you and asking for attention.
Chinning: Rabbits leave their scent (you will not be able to smell it) by rubbing their chin on anything they want to mark as their territory. This includes you!
Licking: Your bunny may lick your hands and face while he is being petted. This also may be a sign that you are very special to him.
Moving jaw as if chewing: This means he is content and relaxed.
Eating his droppings: There is no need for you to be concerned if your bunny does this. It is natural and should not be discouraged. Rabbits need to digest some foods twice and they take these droppings directly from their bottoms. He might make a low pitched squeak when he does this.
Pushing out bottom and tail: This means he is about to urinate.
Binkies: If your rabbit jumps and twists around in the air while playing, actions sometimes called "binkies," (or happy hops) he/she is overjoyed and thoroughly enjoying life. Rabbits love doing this outside.
Running around your feet: This means your bunny is excited to see you. Again, if not neutered this may mean your bunny thinks you are an acceptable mate.
Tugging on your clothes: If your bunny tugs on your clothes, it is asking for attention. Your bunny also might ask for attention by trying to climb up your leg, or hopping onto your lap.
Lunging: If your rabbit lunges at you, it's pretty obvious that he doesn't want you around.

Here are links to more rabbit sounds: http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Rabbit_Bunny_Sounds_audio

Here is a video of a rabbit cooing:

More bunny rabbit cooing sounds - YouTube
&#9658; 0:40&#9658; 0:40
www.youtube.com/watch?v...&#8206;
YouTube
Mar 21, 2013 - Uploaded by kiaz
Another video and with a clearer picture of our bunny making noise like a pigeon cooing. You can hear it at the ...

Good luck and it sounds like if she is cooing she is happier..

Vanessa


----------



## TripleD (Mar 1, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Rabbit can make a host of sounds. Mine grunts and growls at me when they are pissed, or annoyed. It sounds to me like she was cooing.. which rabbits can make that sound.
> 
> Here is some more info on rabbit sounds!
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to write that out. It answers a few questions I've had for a while.

But as for Snowball (my rabbit), I don't think what I heard was a coo. For one thing she is still mostly sedentary. Also, while she nibbles on a bit on apple, she won't touch hay, greens, or pellets. When I pushed some greens towards her, she pushed them right back. Here mood doesn't strike me as happy.

Hopefully tomorrows visit to the University animal hospital will clear things up.


----------



## JBun (Mar 1, 2014)

My guess would be the sounds she made, was due to the gas buildup and her discomfort.

Gentle tummy massages and encouraging her to hop around can be helpful in keeping the gut contents moving. Is she eating or pooping at all now?

If you have meloxicam available to you, that is a good pain reliever for rabbits, and is essential. A rabbit in pain won't want to eat. Usually metoclopramide, a medication to stimulate gut movement is also given for stasis, when there isn't a complete blockage involved. Both are usually easiest to give when compounded into a liquid suspension.

Aside from these meds, grass hay and fluids are really the best things to help get GI contents moving again, if your bun is still eating on her own. Offer a water dish if she normally drinks from a bottle. Also leafy greens can be helpful. If your bun isn't eating on her own or not much, you will need to help her by syringe feeding food and water, but you need to make sure her body temp is normal before doing this. If she is cold, you need to warm her up with a warm pack or warm towels. If you can get Oxbow Critical Care for herbivores, that is good for syringe feeding. You can also soak her pellets in warm water and syringe feed that. You'll probably need a syringe with a wide tip though, so it doesn't clog up. You also will need to make sure she stays well hydrated and syringe additional water. Just make sure when syringe feeding, to do it slowly and give your bun time to swallow so she doesn't aspirate the fluid. Normally you would need the vet to ensure your bun doesn't have a complete blockage before syringe feeding, as it is bad to do in this instance, but I don't know how possible this is going to be for you, and if there isn't a complete blockage, then you don't want your bun going too long without food. You need to get those gut contents moving.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iGZVYVm5Bg[/ame]

Try the simethicone. That will often resolve a minor upset stomach and get a rabbit back to normal fairly quickly.

You do need to be careful about trying to get her to eat too much sugary food, as this can be a cause for GI upset and can also cause it to worsen because harmful bacteria feed off of the sugars. Also with leafy greens, they can be helpful and will often be the first thing a rabbit will start eating again on it's own, but some veggies can be the cause of the gas, so that has to be considered as well. Usually it is cruciferous veggies that can cause gas problems(though not always), so usually if you avoid the cruciferous ones and stick to things like dark leafy lettuces, parsley, cilantro, carrot greens, then that is usually ok. If at all possible it's best to stick with the non cruciferous veggies that she is used to.

Many things can cause GI stasis to occur. Most often it is diet related from too many sugars and starches in the diet, sometimes from cruciferous veggies or a sensitivity to a certain veggie or food, eating veggies that have gone off and may be bad, but things like stress, dental problems, and other health problems can also cause it to occur. If you can, it is good to try and figure out or discover the cause, so that you can help it to resolve or prevent it from reoccurring in the future.

http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/ileus.html
http://rabbit.org/sluggish-motility-in-the-gastrointestinal-tract-2/


----------



## TripleD (Mar 1, 2014)

It's morning here. She's farting, making the "grunt/squeal" noises, and is refusing all food and water.

We're leaving fr the hospital in about 30 minutes. I'll see if they have either of those medications or a feeding syringe.

Thank you very much for your advice.


----------



## JBun (Mar 1, 2014)

Best of luck at the vets and hopefully they can get your bun feeling better soon. Just fyi- I don't know how rabbit experienced these vets will be, but just so you know, some medications(especially antibiotics) that are safe for cats and dogs, can be deadly to rabbits. So if you can, double check on the safety of any meds before they are actually administered to your rabbit.

http://www.medirabbit.com/Safe_medication/Safe_drugs_main.htm


----------



## lovelops (Mar 2, 2014)

TripleD said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write that out. It answers a few questions I've had for a while.
> 
> But as for Snowball (my rabbit), I don't think what I heard was a coo. For one thing she is still mostly sedentary. Also, while she nibbles on a bit on apple, she won't touch hay, greens, or pellets. When I pushed some greens towards her, she pushed them right back. Here mood doesn't strike me as happy.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrows visit to the University animal hospital will clear things up.



Or yeah it could have been gas.. one never knows!

I hope she is better and you can get her eating and drinking again. I know how stressful this time period is and hopefully soon she will be back to her normal self!

Vanessa


----------



## TripleD (Mar 2, 2014)

Back fom the vet.

I'm not one hundred percent sure what the verdict is (my girlfriend had to translate) but her temperature was normal and they agreed it was an digestive problem.

1) They took blood and stool samples
2) Gave her a shot and medicine via IV
3) Gave us some medicine for her to take

I couldn't tell you the name of the medicine. It's two large pills that we are supposed to cut into thirds. Each day we grind up one of the thirds, mix it with water, and syringe it into her mouth. Once the first pill is gone we wait 10 days before starting on the second pill.

The second thing is some sort of high-energy paste we're supposed to put on her paw and let her lick off. There's a picture of a dog on the box, but the vet said it's okay for rabbits. Here's the product in detail:
http://www.brinsbio.com/English/P1.asp?id=36

Any ideas if this looks bunny safe?

In better news she's moving around, and when we got her home she nibbled at some pellets. Still not much appetite though.


----------



## JBun (Mar 2, 2014)

Actually, if she is starting to eat on her own, I probably wouldn't bother giving the paste, in case it could cause any digestive upset.

I would be much more concerned giving an unknown medication to a rabbit. Is there any way you could find out what it is? If it's an antibiotic, some of them given orally really can prove fatal to rabbits. I would hate for your bun to be showing signs of recovery now, only to be given a medication that may make her sick again. 

Try some of her veggies. Usually if they will nibble at pellets, they will be much more inclined to eat some leafy veg or hay.


----------



## TripleD (Mar 2, 2014)

My fiancé is taking Snowball back to the vet this morning (I have to go into work). I'll see if she can get the Chinese name of the medicine and I'll run it through a translator.

When we first brought her home she showed slight interest in food, but since then she's been ignoring any greens shown to her. Hence why I resorted to the paste.


----------



## TripleD (Mar 3, 2014)

Update: No luck finding out the English name of the medication. But whatever it is it seems to be working. Snowball is starting to eat her greens again, and isn't making the noise too often.

I don't want to jinx it, but I hope this is a sign of recovery.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 3, 2014)

TripleD said:


> Update: No luck finding out the English name of the medication. But whatever it is it seems to be working. Snowball is starting to eat her greens again, and isn't making the noise too often.
> 
> I don't want to jinx it, but I hope this is a sign of recovery.



I'm glad to hear that she is improving and hope all goes well. You two are
in my thoughts!

Vanessa:bunny19


----------



## Azerane (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm very glad to hear that she is starting to recover, I hope she continues to improve


----------

